# How to Compose Better Images and Make your Images More Extraordinary



## nerwin (Oct 28, 2016)

I read this article from DPS last night before going to sleep and I found that it contained a lot of great advice, its totally worth reading. It helped me out a little and maybe it can help you if you're stuck. 

How to Compose Better Images and Make your Images More Extraordinary


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 29, 2016)

Pretty good points made. I may use a couple.


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 4, 2016)

What about the results? I see a lot of overperfect overpolished boring banal eye candy. The internet is full of this crap. People love it. But people love Hamburgers and Coca Cola and Ford F150.....

There are wonderful skilled photographers out there. People who produce stories to be told, magic to be channeled, poetry to be sung ... but generally these are too subtle for the general public.

My point is: follow your own path. Do not copy the hollow eye candy producers. 

Go to museums to find inspiration. Find depth in real art. Find the artist inside yourself.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 4, 2016)

Another way to gain knowledge and inspiration is old photo books. I still look through my personal library of books for information.


----------



## Wildcats160 (Nov 4, 2016)

Frank F. said:


> What about the results? I see a lot of overperfect overpolished boring banal eye candy. The internet is full of this crap. People love it. But people love Hamburgers and Coca Cola and Ford F150.....



What do you have against the F150?


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 6, 2016)

Important to note that I consider the repetition of other people's work a good exercise, training visual, technical and editorial skills. Not less, not more.


----------

